# I have a big tongue



## NateS (May 19, 2010)

Different fly than last time.  I love the golden portion around his eyes

1






2





3





4





5






Oh, and sorry for more and more fly pics...these guys are SO easy to shoot that it's to tempting not to keep shooting them.


----------



## KAikens318 (May 28, 2010)

Holy crap these are awesome. How do you get in so close? What lens do you use? Number 2 is my favorite.


----------



## ifi (May 28, 2010)

Great photos...! How much did you pay the model? 

What lens did you use?


----------



## pony (May 28, 2010)

KAikens318 said:


> Holy crap these are awesome. How do you get in so close? What lens do you use? Number 2 is my favorite.



EXIF says it is the Tamron 180mm f3.5 Macro.

These are fantastic!


----------



## D-B-J (May 28, 2010)

great shots!


----------



## NateS (May 29, 2010)

Thanks everybody.  Tamron 180mm f3.5 is correct and to get in close, I just move very slowly with very subtle movements.  The fly is usually never even paying attention to me.


----------



## Moe (May 29, 2010)

Great photos, but man, I think there's some things we're not meant to see up close! I bet he's a hit with the lady-flies


----------



## novaz (May 29, 2010)

I am really enjoying your pictures and am motivated to want to try Macro 
are you liking that Tamron lens still or was there another that you considered 
also are there any articles on doing stacks that i could read up on 
Thanks 
Roy


----------



## NateS (May 29, 2010)

Roy - I love the Tamron 180mm f3.5....LOVE IT!!!  However, this lens alone is not what gets me the photos....it's good lighting.  At this focal length, you will probably never get sharp handheld shots without a flash unless you've got some really bright light....but then you'll have harsh lighting.  So flash is a must in my opinion.  I use a SB-600 through a mini softbox mounted to the tripod collar on the lens.  This lens is very, very sharp and the bokeh from the longer focal length is second to none. 

I originally wanted the Sigma 150mm f2.8...and probably would still rather have that (though I've never actually tried it).  THe only thing about the Sigma is it's a little shorter and faster AF which would come in handy if I used it for portraits.  However the Tamron 180mm does great on it's own for non macros...just a little slower focusing and no focus limiting switch.  For macro though, I am completely satisfied and use manual focusing 100% of the time so no biggie.  I ended up getting the Tamron 180mm over the Siggy 150 due to finding somebody willing to trade the T180 for my Sigma 50mm f1.4 plus a little cash on my end.  I have no regrets.

Here's a shot of the Tamron 180mm for non macro that I took at the zoo a few months ago.  As you can see , it's no slouch as a short telephoto prime  either.






As for stacks, I have never read any articles but when you get into it and begin to try, feel free to shoot me a pm and I can give you some pointers on things I had to figure out on my own...might save you sometime.  I also recommend CombineZP for your stacking program as it is 100% free and works very well.


----------



## novaz (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Nate
I appreciate the lighting and also your skill in getting the shots you do 
will probably look at the Sigma and a couple others.


----------



## UUilliam (May 30, 2010)

god, seeing flys this close! they look so beautiful close, whereas normal vision they are just annoying little pests.

it looks like it is wearing armour almost and the eyes are extra-ordinary.beautiful photograph.


----------



## NateS (May 31, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> god, seeing flys this close! they look so beautiful close, whereas normal vision they are just annoying little pests.
> 
> it looks like it is wearing armour almost and the eyes are extra-ordinary.beautiful photograph.



Thank you sir, and I agree...these guys are gorgeous up close with all their tiny details and incredible eyes.


----------

